# Uber now promising not to hit your ratings on high surge New Years rides



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

*Just got an email from Uber with this in it. Gives a little more reason to hit the road, maybe.








*

RATINGS

Worried about getting lower ratings driving at night? There is no significant difference in ratings later in the night vs other times (hahaha that's funny.. inserted by me) . Occasionally, riders give lower ratings on high surge trips. Don't worry-we don't factor in ratings from highly surged trips when we are considering your rating!









RIDERS

It's no secret that you may come across intoxicated riders on New Year's Eve. It's best to remain calm and professional. Consider striking up a friendly conversation with them-ask them general questions about themselves, offer to play their favorite music, etc. If you feel uncomfortable, enlist the help of a sober (or less intoxicated) rider. If you observe behavior that may be in violation of the Code of Conduct, email us at [email protected] or if necessary, call your local emergency services.

Keep in mind that mistakes and spills can happen! We've got you covered. You can request a request a cleaning fee if your car requires significant cleaning or repairs. Make sure to submit your request within 48 hours of the trip.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

SafeT said:


> *Just got an email from Uber with this in it. Gives a little more reason to hit the road, maybe.
> *
> "If you feel uncomfortable, enlist the help of a sober (or less intoxicated) rider." Oh lord...


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

In Austin ... some pax are getting emojis to rate drivers instead of stars ... had 2 pax show me their phones the other day after we finished the ride ... told them to hit the "smiley" face and press continue so they'd be able to request a ride later


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> In Austin ... some pax are getting emojis to rate drivers instead of stars ... had 2 pax show me their phones the other day after we finished the ride ... told them to hit the "smiley" face and press continue so they'd be able to request a ride later


Has Uber said anything to drivers re: how they are going to evaluate drivers w/ this system for purposes of deactivating them? In some ways, this seems more arbitrary than the 5 star system.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

That's a little vague. A what point do they stop factoring in what these drunk assholes rate? 2x... 5x...10x? This whole ratings system is a joke.


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

Is NYE the exception, or is their claim that this is how its always been?


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm guessing this is just NYE. I think they're desperate to get drivers on the road for New Years Eve. I don't think they're getting much response to their emails because drivers know better than to get out there and screw their ratings and get puke in your car. So this is their way of saying we understand the problem. lol


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

That would probably help, but only in a small % of pulling maybe a few more people in. I'm hoping the $$$ would be worth the work of giving up NYE to make money over celebrating. IMO, it lands on a Thursday night, so if you feel like you missed out, head out on Friday/Saturday instead. 
... But, no hits on ratings would surely put some peace of mind into driving.... Because those who get hit with high surges, you know they won't be happy..


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Has Uber said anything to drivers re: how they are going to evaluate drivers w/ this system for purposes of deactivating them? In some ways, this seems more arbitrary than the 5 star system.


Nope. Typical Uber fashion, we weren't told anything ... in fact, I first found out about it from a pax and later read a thread about it here on UP


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

So drivers could give awful service on NYE and it won't matter to their rating. Great message.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Only one problem here. What counts as a high surge? 2.0? 4.0? If its not defined, you don't know which riders' ratings won't count.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

tradedate said:


> Only one problem here. What counts as a high surge? 2.0? 4.0? If its not defined, you don't know which riders' ratings won't count.


Right, Uber always seems to leave something very important out of their communications so that you don't really know where you stand. Maybe it is just 10x or higher when Uber charges the rider $1,000 for a 10 mile ride.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

SafeT said:


> Keep in mind that mistakes and spills can happen!


Not if you stay home! Thats where I'll be


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Has Uber said anything to drivers re: how they are going to evaluate drivers w/ this system for purposes of deactivating them? In some ways, this seems more arbitrary than the 5 star system.


Maybe they just count a smiley like a 5 and a sad face as a 1.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

grams777 said:


> Maybe they just count a smiley like a 5 and a sad face as a 1.


Or they can do it like they do now and give the frown a -7 and a smile only a +1 so the drunk and abusive riders can continue to screw the drivers. But I think they should make them equal of course. Not knowing what the real data looks like on the test, I would favor something like 80% ups needed for UberX drivers 85% for XL, the luxury cars something like 90% up needed. Depending on what they see in their testing. But for sure, UberX drivers should not be judged the same as a Black Limo. Also we should never be matched again if either party down thumbs or frown votes the other.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> In Austin ... some pax are getting emojis to rate drivers instead of stars


Some Internet sites have indicated Austin is one of the test cities. As well as Singapore, Denver and Nashville, and internationally in Perth, Jakarta, Hanoi, Rio De Janeiro, Foshan, Cairo, Dubai, and Manchester. But who knows where.
http://mashable.com/2015/12/15/uber-emoji-ratings/#1xp0eJb9wmqp


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Emojis beat the heck out of 5 stars ... but now the only option is to give pax/drivers a 1 or 5. I'd hope that if you got a frown (1) then pax would have to specify why.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Right, Uber always seems to leave something very important out of their communications so that you don't really know where you stand. Maybe it is just 10x or higher when Uber charges the rider $1,000 for a 10 mile ride.


a fundamental flaw from day 1 was the fact that drivers were being rated for things that Uber controlled (surge, rates, etc). Giving a driver a low score for a surge fare is like not tipping the waiter because the meal was $100 instead of $20.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

A fine piece of literature from Uber, which I am disappointed not to have received personally from them.


SafeT said:


> There is no significant difference in ratings later in the night vs other times


Raise those trouser legs; I smell shite coming...


> Occasionally, riders give lower ratings on high surge trips.


Golly gee - d'ya think?


> Don't worry-we don't factor in ratings from highly surged trips when we are considering your rating!


Praise the lord!


> RIDERS
> 
> It's best to remain calm and professional. Consider striking up a friendly conversation with them-ask them general questions about themselves, offer to play their favorite music, etc.


This is the anwer to my prayers. I will definitely try this.

- "<Buuurp>You're going the wrong way. This ain't my house. I'm going to puke down your neck; you're a dooshbag"
- "Sooo.... I saw CVS has two for one offers on toiletries this week..."
- "Shut up, %*@head"
- "May I play some music for you sir?"

*OR*

Pull car over and eject the trash. Hmmmm..... tough call.


> If you feel uncomfortable, enlist the help of a sober (or less intoxicated) rider.


- "Attention... yes, you in the back; which one of you is less shitfaced than the guy who's about to puke? I need to enlist your help"


> If you observe behavior that may be in violation of the Code of Conduct, email us at [email protected] or if necessary, call your local emergency services.


- "Just shut up and drive, you mother @~%*"
- "Hold on; just hold that thought sir. I have identified that you are violating the Code of Conduct, and I'm pulling over in order to email Uber."

*Genius idea. Thanks, Uber!*



> Keep in mind that mistakes and spills can happen!


No they don't! Dooshes carrying drink or food items are Ride Denied! Booyakasha!


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

If you feel uncomfortable, enlist the help of a sober (or less intoxicated) rider.???????????

Can I get a deputy badge if I'm going to deputize a rider to help? Like giving a child a pair of wings on an airplane, we can give the lesser drunk a sticky back badge to proudly wear his tiny glow stick "U" on his not yet puked on shirt.

That would make him "captain" of the back seat, with all the honors associated with that title; like being in charge of the puke bag and holding her hair back for her while she yucks up two hours of cranberry spritzers mixed with pizza while missing the bag entirely. What a delightful aroma!! 

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Uber has always manipulated ratings. Because they can.
Don't drink the Uber punch!


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

For some reason drunk passengers think a one star rating is funny. I think hangovers are funny. BooYA!


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Bump, gotta hear more about this topic

ex: 'excuse, me, you in the backseat...are you less shittfaced than the guy about to puke? I'd like to enlist yourheelooooooh my god, that guy just puked down my neck!!!'


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Gonna be fun
Will reject those that are very drunk.. will have to assess their demeanor as I pull up...lord help me


----------



## UberWisdom (Dec 26, 2015)

Tonight is a great night to make $ and clean up puke, bring plenty of plastic bags!


----------



## UberWisdom (Dec 26, 2015)

Uber is as ridiculous as the prices passengers pay for their rides. Their tips are absurd.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

So basically what drivers have been saying about lower ratings at night/surge fares is correct.
I was in Nashville a few nights ago and saw the smiley face rating system. How these Nashville drivers are surviving on these low rates is beyond me, tipped everyone of them.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

The rating system is more of a gauge of what mood your passengers are in. I am sad today, so I rate 1-4 or a sad face. I am happy today, so I give a smile. It's dumb. Uber is dumb.


----------



## Sean76 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hilarious!! Uber giving directions on how to deal with intoxicated riders......their is no perfect one way to deal with drunk/druggies. I've had a few too many drunk and disrespectful riders already. 
Uber didn't hire me to do AA counselling. I'm fairly new driver (7 or 8 weeks.) To be truthful, in my 200 trips driven, 125 of them resulted in an overly intoxicated rider who rated me poorly because I shared nothing in common with them(I'm a non-drinker). I have since stuck to dayshifts to avoid these intoxicated riders.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

SafeT said:


> There is no significant difference in ratings later in the night vs other times


There actually isn't!


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Looking like Uber lied again. I think I took a little ratings hit for NYE. Hopefully it doesn't keep hitting me over the next few days. I did make some good money though.


----------



## juanca16 (Dec 12, 2015)

Calificaciones daaa risa eso. cualquiera de mal humor o borracho que no lo dejas beber en el auto o muchas situaciones que ni uber conoce.y te te quieren bajar las calificaciones uber.uff


----------



## uberpvd15 (Dec 28, 2015)

I had a 4.96 rating going into NYE and came out with a 4.84. How is this fair, considering we have no control over surge pricing, which is likely the cause for the lower ratings?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Don't worry-we don't factor in ratings from highly surged trips *when we are considering your rating!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, just more UberSpeak here. They are NOT saying Drivers will not receive a ding to their Rating from Riders that have high surge pricing (that would be *effect *your Rating). They are saying: ...*when we are considering your rating!
*
Which pretty much means nothing. Unless the Driver is deactivated due directly to a number of 1* Ratings on NYE - and said Driver contests it - causing a review or re*consideration*.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Don't worry-we don't factor in ratings from highly surged trips when we are considering your rating!


But do we trust anything that Uber tells us? 
They don't have a good track record with drivers.


----------



## jlierman33 (Nov 5, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Right, Uber always seems to leave something very important out of their communications so that you don't really know where you stand. Maybe it is just 10x or higher when Uber charges the rider $1,000 for a 10 mile ride.


10x for 10 miles would be roughly $100, but we all know math is hard. Lol


----------



## wrb82 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Nope. Typical Uber fashion, we weren't told anything ... in fact, I first found out about it from a pax and later read a thread about it here on UP


Burlington Vermont area got no such email. We had 9.9x surge going on and the riders simply chose not to take the trip until the surge was over. I recieved no ping for 30 mins in the high surge area.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Okay, just more UberSpeak here. They are NOT saying Drivers will not receive a ding to their Rating from Riders that have high surge pricing (that would be *effect *your Rating). They are saying: ...*when we are considering your rating!*.


Well spotted. But of course there is no need for them to exclude any ratings from anything, given that there is no difference between typically high surge and low surge times


----------



## john jerviss (Jan 2, 2016)

Dar-K said:


> That would probably help, but only in a small % of pulling maybe a few more people in. I'm hoping the $$$ would be worth the work of giving up NYE to make money over celebrating. IMO, it lands on a Thursday night, so if you feel like you missed out, head out on Friday/Saturday instead.
> ... But, no hits on ratings would surely put some peace of mind into driving.... Because those who get hit with high surges, you know they won't be happy..


I worked and made 78.93. I should've just partied and had fun.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Some very funny stuff here!!! Thanks for the yucks....we Ubers can be cynical but funny MoFos!!!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

pretty misleading then, sure most folks who read it didn't worry about their ratings too much. But if it did tank, looks like Uber will do nothing about it,unless news years causes you to be deactivated. But if you were a 5.0, and now a 4.65, uber is just saying Uber, with no action taken, smh


----------



## uberpvd15 (Dec 28, 2015)

john jerviss said:


> I worked and made 78.93. I should've just partied and had fun.


I cleared just under $220, certainly less than I expected considering all the hype made by Uber text messages leading up to and throughout the night. Still not bad either, as I am not expecting to get rich doing this. I chalk the lower than expected amount up to several trips that took me out of downtown Providence, where the rates were surging the highest. These required a longer than average turn-around time to get back into the city for the next trip.


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

uberpvd15 said:


> I cleared just under $220, certainly less than I expected considering all the hype made by Uber text messages leading up to and throughout the night. Still not bad either, as I am not expecting to get rich doing this. I chalk the lower than expected amount up to several trips that took me out of downtown Providence, where the rates were surging the highest. These required a longer than average turn-around time to get back into the city for the next trip.


Well - I felt that every driver who had an Uber account was out driving that night (in my area, which isn't a very big market). I think, around 8PM, I was able to count around 30 cars on the screen (typically it's around like 12ish). Out of those 30, you know that some were currently in route to a fair or in process of dropping off a fare. Granted, many more people go out on a NYE (To bars, house parties, etc.) -- But their marketing push left it so much slower in the early time(s) 7-11 PM time-frame. The only real good time to drive was 12:15 a.m. to about 2:30 a.m. -- And that was thankful to some surges, which were never really high.

Its fun to watch how the surge works.... You see it hit a nice high (i.e., around 4.3x) than you watch it drop.. 3.7 to 3.2 to 2.9 to 2.5 to 2.3 down to like 1.4.....
Than you see it rising again..... In theory, it would make sense that some people are aware of the impact on fare costs with surge and wait it out. So they took that 1.4 while it was there knowing it could easily go up again. As it went down, it also quickly started to rise. --- So, in some cases, higher surge prices almost appear to be somewhat gimmicky.

Here's why I think of that.. While it encourages drivers to come online... As they do, the surge remains high.... Than enough come online and the ratio of PAX request to drivers is more normal & the surge drops. Drivers are lucky when & if they get a ping during those times. A rider can wait it out, because the surge will disappear. Its just more of a ..."If you want to go home this instant, it's going to cost you...." and if they know & understand the surge, they'll know that the surge is trying to get drivers online..... once the market is better balanced, passengers can get their requests in because surge will be much lower or non-existent.

It will suck for a driver, if your passengers understand as well how to play the surge. They never last too long, and if you are a frequent Uber user and go to same bars or areas and leave same times, you'll know that if it surges bad by 1:50 a.m. and drops off by 2:20 a.m.; what's waiting like 20 minutes for a much cheaper ride?? It would all come down to what your time is worth & how eager you are to get to your destination. +++ Maybe a cab happens to swing by and you can pay a more standard fee anyways....

That's what can be scary about picking up those PAX with high-surges. They likely may not be thinking it'll cost them that much. They may be too naive, maybe no where near sober, or just being careless. When they get that e-mail showing their trip receipt & see the fare cost is much higher than desired, you know that they may feel that the it is the driver's fault -- Boom* 1* rating out of anger (even when its not the drivers fault). I had a rider, who thought we set the cost per mile & surge pricing... I explained that we didn't & set them straight. I also provided them some tips on Uber (i.e., my personal opinions on how to avoid surge, etc.). --- I figure in the long run, surges may become non-existent, so sharing that information doesn't really impact the potential earnings as a whole if that becomes wider common knowledge. If anything, it may create a longer lasting surge, but just not as high... Lower surges, but more opportunities to get more rides while surging & you may get lucky & hit it big w/ longer trips..


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Okay, just more UberSpeak here. They are NOT saying Drivers will not receive a ding to their Rating from Riders that have high surge pricing (that would be *effect *your Rating). They are saying: ...*when we are considering your rating!*


Yes, they probably had their lawyers write up that BS doublespeak. It looks a lot like their 'partner' contract verbiage. Says one thing then says the other.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Dar-K said:


> Out of those 30, you know that some were currently in route to a fair or in process of dropping off a fare.


Actually, as soon as the Driver App has a match (Rider) their car no longer shows on the screen - sort of...there is some lag/delay. But, if you see cars on the Rider App screen, those cars are available in theory.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Every single trip I did NYE was a surge but my rating for the day was 4.93


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

SafeT said:


> *Just got an email from Uber with this in it. Gives a little more reason to hit the road, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mostly did night work and did quite well until such time my rating had dropped down to 4.58 and the management, in Melbourne, Australia had deactivated my app immediately and in the most unceremonious fashion. When you drive at night, especially over the weekends, no matter how nice you try to be, you only need to get 2X 1 Star rating plus two or three negative comments which will impact your ratings negatively.I later on found out that some of the feedbacks I gave to some managers (Offsiders that is!) did not please them and thus they made it easy to deactivate my app as a revenge. Beware! "Their jobs also heavily depend on your feedbacks!" and they wouldn't be inclined to take any chance. Also some of the 'Mainstream Australians' in the management can be extremely racist, too!By the way, in the last 12 months well over 90 per cent of the Uber Staff in Melbourne got the boot! Uber started in Melbourne in May 2014 and no one of the team exists there anymore since. They keep on changing blood! Also, according to my information some are eagerly waiting for LYFT to enter into Australian Market to try their luck second time! I would cheerfully do some work with LYFT but on the other hand sincerely hope that I don't bump into the ones who already got sacked from Uber!


----------



## livelysoul (Nov 8, 2015)

I bumped into one 'Mainstream Australian' Uber driver by chance and he told me that his rating often got down to 4.5 Star rating, even slightly below but the management often condoned apart from talking to him only once and they were satisfied with his explanations. (My went down to 4.58 and I got deactivated immediately!) I am by no means black but come from the "Non-English" speaking background and yet mostly worked against me. I think, the management should firstly go through a rigorous training due diligence, learning that the society is highly diverse and learn how to deal with the individuals participating as "so called partners"!


----------



## john jerviss (Jan 2, 2016)

uberpvd15 said:


> I cleared just under $220, certainly less than I expected considering all the hype made by Uber text messages leading up to and throughout the night. Still not bad either, as I am not expecting to get rich doing this. I chalk the lower than expected amount up to several trips that took me out of downtown Providence, where the rates were surging the highest. These required a longer than average turn-around time to get back into the city for the next trip.


Idk Halloween I made 225. In a matter of 2 hours after midnight. I guess I hoped for something more like that. And uber did have a lot of hype with all the texts and whatever so I expected better. I really think they have put to many of us on the road. I just counted 46 cars in the TA oma area. And that the ones that aren't with clients at the moment. Until some people lose interest and stop going on line it will be dead for a while I guess.


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Actually, as soon as the Driver App has a match (Rider) their car no longer shows on the screen - sort of...there is some lag/delay. But, if you see cars on the Rider App screen, those cars are available in theory.


Yea, that all seems to make logical sense. I know I watch the Rider App and follow my GPS location & you can obviously see that the Driver App lags behind. Probably explains a lot while I'll get a ping and miss an easy turn to reach the destination. Really sucks if you have to travel an extra 1/4 to 1/2 mile to get turned around. But usually when that happens, is because you need to be almost right on top of someone to get a ping.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

My NYE rating is now a 4.36

Every single trip I did was a surge and more than 75% were high surge..

My overall rating was a 4.86 going into new years now its a 4.83

Lol its good thing I made a killing now I don't have to gaf about those ratings but I guess Uber meant 9.9x trips only woudlnt be rated


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Emojis beat the heck out of 5 stars ... but now the only option is to give pax/drivers a 1 or 5. I'd hope that if you got a frown (1) then pax would have to specify why.


Looks like they are SPEEDING up the process for people to take their $60 "customer service class!" They should have KY Jelly Family Pack as a way to award their drivers... If Lyft drivers get a pink mustache, Uber gets Family Pack KY Jelly! Party On!!!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

My NYE rating is a 4.
My dashboard rating dropped to 4.87.
I got high surges between 1:30 and 3:30 and possibly pax expressed their displeasure by rating me low.


----------



## uberpvd15 (Dec 28, 2015)

uberpvd15 said:


> I had a 4.96 rating going into NYE and came out with a 4.84. How is this fair, considering we have no control over surge pricing, which is likely the cause for the lower ratings?


Well, I'm happy to report that my rating is starting to climb again post NYE, now at 4.86.


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

I've noticed that I got whacked on my driver rating these past couple of days.... IMHO..... riders are looking at how much they paid during surges and taking it out on the driver. I've worked hard to keep my rating above 4.7 and it's been steadily rising after dipping as low as 4.6.... I had it about 4.7 and then came NYE. I'm glad Uber recognizes this as being an issue because when a Pax finishes out their ride with you, I presume they've seen their inflated fare and get pissed at us the drivers.... Do Pax have to rate us before seeing the fare???? Anyone know as I've never used the Pax app.


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> My NYE rating is a 4.
> My dashboard rating dropped to 4.87.
> I got high surges between 1:30 and 3:30 and possibly pax expressed their displeasure by rating me low.


Mine took a hit as well.... I just posted that I thought the Pax, seeing their inflated fares too it out on the drivers with low ratings.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

JSM0713 said:


> I've noticed that I got whacked on my driver rating these past couple of days.... IMHO..... riders are looking at how much they paid during surges and taking it out on the driver. I've worked hard to keep my rating above 4.7 and it's been steadily rising after dipping as low as 4.6.... I had it about 4.7 and then came NYE. I'm glad Uber recognizes this as being an issue because when a Pax finishes out their ride with you, I presume they've seen their inflated fare and get pissed at us the drivers.... Do Pax have to rate us before seeing the fare???? Anyone know as I've never used the Pax app.


They see the fare before rating us. : /


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mine went down as well... I was at 4.93 pre new year and I am now at 4.91


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

I remember reading on here somewhere that on the backend there's my have an "adjusted" rating that we never see. It factors in rides done late at night, surge fares and rides that had issues (such as cleaning fees applied). Basically if you have a lot of these and your rating is 4.6, they're "adjusted" rating would show something like 4.8. It's a safeguard so drivers who handle a lot of these types of rides don't get deactivated for poor ratings. If this is true, that's likely what the email was referring to when they say surge won't effect when "considering" your rating.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

My NYE rating stayed the same. However, an X driver I know took a major hit and went from 4.96 to 4.88 on NYE.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JSM0713 said:


> Do Pax have to rate us before seeing the fare???? Anyone know as I've never used the Pax app.


Nope ... pax get an email shortly after you end the trip so they know what they paid for the trip. Additionally, pax do not have to rate the driver right away, they can rate the driver any time before their next ride. *I don't know about you, but I can't remember what I had for lunch yesterday, let alone how my driver was 2 weeks ago ... totally BS rating system. **Should be 2 totally separate ratings (1) first ask pax how they like Uber & price; and then after #1; then ask (2) about driver, car, ride


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

My ratings for that week plummeted to 4.61!!!! This, of course pulled down my overall rating. Of course!!! The riders saw the inflated ride charges due to surge, they were pissed and took it out on us. My weekly ratings were running well above 4.8 until this past week. I have commentary about the cheapness of the riders on Uber in Miami.... but I'll button up for now.


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> My NYE rating stayed the same. However, an X driver I know took a major hit and went from 4.96 to 4.88 on NYE.


We all know the Pax try to wait out the surges.... I get 90% of my ride cancellations from Pax who order rides, see the surge, and cancel while we're in transit to pick them up. On NYE, there was incredibly one small snip of an area on the map where the area was in yellow (no surge), and guess where all the ride requests were coming from? Worse, there was a 3.1x surge in a neighboring location. I ignored two rides, and cancelled two others. Within a few minutes I recvd a request in the 3.1x zone and got a $45 fare for my troubles. Pax should know we can play the same game as them.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JSM0713 said:


> Pax should know we can play the same game as them.


Try this some time in MIA ... I'm guessing your bars close at 2AM, like here:

Find a typically high traffic zone, South Beach or downtown ... where ever you get a bunch of late night bar traffic
You'll need to enlist the help of 10-12 drivers in the same zone ... 'cause it doesn't work with only 1-2 drivers doing it
at 1:45AM all drivers Go Offline ... 
after all 10-12 drivers are Offline ... then open the Rider App *don't request anything, just open the app
watch the rider app until surge in that zone climbs to at least 3.5 or 4.0 surge
tell your group of 10-12 drivers not to go back online until 2:15Am and only if surge is at least 3.5 or higher
as soon as all 10-12 of you come online ... surge will drop down to 2.8, 2.1 or 1.8 ... but most, if not all, of you will get a surge trip
This only works if:

most or all drivers in the zone participate
late at night when bars close & a ton of pax requesting rides in same zone (demand for rides > supply of drivers)
surge is at least 3.5 or higher before you go back online
drivers stay offline until after 2:15AM and surge is at least 3.5 or higher
Generally, pax are so grateful that they were able to get a surge lower than 3.5; that they'll consider it a gift ... 
*Patience is a virtue ... and you can make it pay handsomely too.


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Try this some time in MIA ... I'm guessing your bars close at 2AM, like here:
> 
> Find a typically high traffic zone, South Beach or downtown ... where ever you get a bunch of late night bar traffic
> You'll need to enlist the help of 10-12 drivers in the same zone ... 'cause it doesn't work with only 1-2 drivers doing it
> ...


Question #1: How in heck do you get 10-12 drivers to go off-line? You would have to know them, right? Am I missing something? Most drivers are not on this BB... how would this ever be communicated?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok so I had a few low ratings on NYE and i wrote in to uber to inquire about the whole "don't worry about high surge ratings " first thing they did was ask me to show them a screen shot of "said email" regarding the ratings and once I did that I was told " well there is no way we can know which riders from NYE left ratings because some riders don't rate the driver right away and blah blah blah"

Typical Uber


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Ok so I had a few low ratings on NYE and i wrote in to uber to inquire about the whole "don't worry about high surge ratings " first thing they did was ask me to show them a screen shot of "said email" regarding the ratings and once I did that I was told " well there is no way we can know which riders from NYE left ratings because some riders don't rate the driver right away and blah blah blah"
> 
> Typical Uber


That's exactly what I think..... Other than to completely wipe out rating from NYE, there's no way they can segregate NYE from the rest of our rides....


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea. Just more Uber bullshit.

Moving on.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

JSM0713 said:


> We all know the Pax try to wait out the surges.... I get 90% of my ride cancellations from Pax who order rides, see the surge, and cancel while we're in transit to pick them up. On NYE, there was incredibly one small snip of an area on the map where the area was in yellow (no surge), and guess where all the ride requests were coming from? Worse, there was a 3.1x surge in a neighboring location. I ignored two rides, and cancelled two others. Within a few minutes I recvd a request in the 3.1x zone and got a $45 fare for my troubles. Pax should know we can play the same game as them.


They're stoops.

Anytime the surge is over 1.5 the app asks me to type in the rate that the surge is for, _before _I request for an uber.

If I am needing a ride that badly, I will accept. Doesn't make sense to accept and then cancel. I have actually waited 10+ minutes before for the uber driver to get to me, because I understand it takes them time to get to me, as I am waiting for them.

I also don't eat out unless I can tip 20% and if I order to go, at least tack on $1-2.

I can just as easily go to safeway or whole foods and pick up prepackaged goods (let's face it, I can't cook).

If you're going to do something, know what the cost is and man up to pay for what is expected.

That said, uber really is to blame for tipless because tips aren't expected with uber rides.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

JSM0713 said:


> Question #1: How in heck do you get 10-12 drivers to go off-line? You would have to know them, right? Am I missing something? Most drivers are not on this BB... how would this ever be communicated?


The only person successfully did that in NJ to force a 3.5x surge was deactivated by uber. It was one of the top discussions and very interesting.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JSM0713 said:


> Question #1: How in heck do you get 10-12 drivers to go off-line? You would have to know them, right? Am I missing something? Most drivers are not on this BB... how would this ever be communicated?


Forget the BB ... you need to contact the drivers directly and make a pact to do this. First time we tried it, we were able to get 5-6 drivers to do it; and it worked fine for a while until one guy started tweeting about all the surge late night. So instead of kicking his a$$ we needed to all agree to do this so that we could all benefit. Now there are 10-12 guys we all work the same zones and roughly the same times ... so it's easier for us to get together and "help" each other out. *If you don't know 10-12 guys ... then start meeting up with drivers and talk about this concept ... has worked for us for 6+ months; your success may vary depending on what percentage of drivers will "help". I think only 1 other driver in our group is on UP BB.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> My NYE rating is now a 4.36


I see your 4.36 and, er, lower you .61. Currently rockin' a cool three point seven five for the week


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber is so full of it they state that we take out a lot of drunk drivers off the street but riders that get into our cars intoxicated mess up our ratings and let's face it uber don't give a damn about our ratings I myself do not work late nights anymore because of intoxicated riders messing up our ratings with that in mind uber talks so much on how they work hand in hand with Mothers Against Drunk Driving aka madd so I emailed uber and asked them why can't they just stop the ratings just for the time people are going home from the bars like from 2am to 5 am that way we get more intoxicated riders off the streets and Mothers Against Drunk Driving will be happy that drivers are picking up intoxicated passengers and not worrying about their ratings well like most of us you know what uber dos when they reply to us so called partners by email (edit paste) thank you


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

SafeT said:


> *Just got an email from Uber with this in it. Gives a little more reason to hit the road, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is, define "highly surged". People get pissed at surge period, not just 3x and up, which incidentally, is still less than a cab in most markets now.


----------

